# slat mill self built



## Fahad Malik (Dec 12, 2011)

hey everyone me and my friend built this slat mill I’ve seen a lot of post on ppl asking for blueprints I do not have any blue prints but if you have any questions on how to I will help in anyway I can n try to send pics on what needs to be bought and done we built it by seeing pics online and by studying one of my friends slat mill here r some pics let me know what you think.


----------



## denial4society (Nov 25, 2009)

thats awesome. Im guessing you did the welding yourself?


----------



## robertrthornton1987 (Sep 13, 2012)

*slatmill*

Im actualy looking into building one please send me the pics ill greatly appreciate it u can email em at [email protected] or text them to 3183418815 thnx


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

looks expensive.. but so does that door in the background.. lol


----------



## disone4u (Oct 12, 2012)

Can i buy one off you? thanks....


----------

